# bloody useless parcel delivery companies



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I bought a teak patio table last week for use over the bank holiday weekend. Paid for next day delivery. Got an email on Friday will be delivered between 2:48 and 5:48. Stayed in, no delivery. Status changed to Service fail. No update and no delivery Saturday.
Online status changed this morning, delivery between 2:36 and 5:36. Stayed in again, no delivery and status has gone to Service fail. XPD you are fu*king useless!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Okay, so mail vendor and tell them you expect refund of next day delivery fee. Then tell them that you have spent 6 hours waiting for delivery as confirmed and are expecting payment of 6x£whatever hourly rate by return.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice thought but their terms say they are not liable for delays in delivery. To be fair they got it to the courier sharpish. Its xdp that are fannying around.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

They have a contractual obligation with you for next day delivery. If they beach their contract you are entitled to claim compensation. Doesn't matter if it's their sub contractor. Attempts to limit liability through small print could come under unfair contract terms. Speak to Citizens Advice or get legal advice.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

You said you paid for next day delivery. They can't then limit liability as they have a contract with you.

You didn't specify the delivery company they did.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I have had a couple of (furniture) deliveries via XPD next day and on both occasions the delivery arrived late with a driver who was obviously over-worked, under a lot of pressure to deliver and probably under-paid.

The drivers were very friendly, but one delivery was nearly 8pm (for an afternoon time slot) and the driver had several more drops which they said was not going to happen that day.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

mighTy Tee said:


> I have had a couple of (furniture) deliveries via XPD next day and on both occasions the delivery arrived late with a driver who was obviously over-worked, under a lot of pressure to deliver and probably under-paid.
> 
> The drivers were very friendly, but one delivery was nearly 8pm (for an afternoon time slot) and the driver had several more drops which they said was not going to happen that day.


Get the impression that some of these delivery companies really are on the limits of health and safety with their drivers. Had some home office furniture delivered recently, due between 2 & 6, and not arrived so I called the company but of course the office was closed. 9pm, knock on door and delivery man standing there, really apologetic and explained that it was impossible to do his deliveries due to the schedule they gave him every day. He apparently did 2 day trips from base in the North, near Manchester to the South East and London, but they didn't account for travel time in London area due to traffic.

Luckily I was in, so took delivery. I asked him what would happen if I hadn't have been in, and he said he'd have parked nearby, slept in truck, and tried again in the morning.

He said it was always a nightmare and he was looking at another job. We offered him a cup of tea, but he still had another drop he was trying to clear that night, so he left. Felt sorry for him as clearly a decent bloke.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

The profits in delivery are down to the nail now, lots of companies aiming for your custom, pricing being hacked to the lowest profit per delivery.

Look at Citylink, who'd have thought they'd go under and at Christmas Time, their busiest time of the year.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Surprise, surprise. Another afternoon wasted! At this rate the summer will be over before it gets delivered.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a new one to add to the avoidance list - "APC Overnight".

A customer sent a product back last week and unfortunately I missed the van last Wednesday. I tried to phone the local branch, as instructed on their card, the next day (Thursday) and let their phone ring for a few minutes before I gave up. The card said they'd return to sender after 48 hours, so I tried again the next day (Friday). I got through the second time, gave my consignment number and was told immediately that it would come Monday. I doubt he even had time to look the number up. Didn't verify my postcode, nothing. I know my system isn't that fast!
Monday passed with me watching for a van and nothing came. I emailed the head office and was told they would ask the local depot to contact me.
I emailed them Tuesday again and was told it was out for delivery that day. Nothing arrived again and I had security cameras watching all day.
The customer emailed us today luckily, so I found out who had sent it! They said the courier had been unable to contact me and that I didn't answer the door on Tuesday. APC are bloody liars! As it happened the van turned up today and the returned products were in a ripped bag. My customer is sorted at least.

I was told by the head office that each depot is run as a separate company. Doesn't make them look very good though.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

UPS is the only courier company I trust. They are reliable and the only company I use for business transactions.


----------

